# Tires brands and models offered brand new on a 72



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey guys,
Im trying to make my 72 look bad”@@ and already ordered the side stripes to put on and the rear spoiler is coming soon.

I was looking for what these cars came with new back in 1972. Where they wide ovals or could you get the Goodyear polys as an option? My build sheet says it was order with g78 14s but don’t list the make. I got redlines on it now and absolutely hate them.

thanks

dan


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think redline was correct for 69 but was gone by 1970. This is the original off my 72


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1972 Tire Offerings;









Other OE suppliers were GENERAL & UNIROYAL such as shown above.


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey guys this is awesome! So I guess the wide ovals were a step up from the polyglas tires. What do the g60-15s convert to....225 60 15?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

235 60 15


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

I can live with those. What would a 245 60 15 be?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Thered72 said:


> I can live with those. What would a 245 60 15 be?


Generally to big for the front. It would be an h60-15


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I think redline was correct for 69 but was gone by 1970. This is the original off my 72
> View attachment 136880


Hey sorry i didn’t see your post originally. Haha that’s an awesome pic. This is probably what mine came with too.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would hate to drive on those old tiger paws back in the day running 245 60 14 on her now


----------

